# Where to recycle or dump your e-waste??



## d3p (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi guys,

Few Days back, i was worried, where to dump ewaste which is not working from few months.

But I got some solutions to these things now.

one word answer "*techshop.in/store/ecycle.php" 

Just called up the responsible guy & asked him where to meet up & thats it.

Please make an effort to spread this news, may be its helpful for Greener & Better tomorrow of India. 

Regards,
D3P5KOR


----------



## gameranand (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: Where to recycle or Dump your ewaste ??*

I have about 3 faulty DVD writers, 1 SMPS, 1 Graphics Card. I don't want it to just throw in garbage because it will indirectly cause global warming and other things that would harm our nature. So where to dump them like nokia who takes old phones on their care centers for recycling in a good manner. I want that to happen to these old parts of mine which are garbage to me and consuming my shelf's space for nothing. I Live in Delhi and if I have to go somewhere to dump them n a good manner then I can. Please suggest.


----------



## d3p (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: Where to recycle or Dump your ewaste ??*

Thanks for the initiative.

DELHI

Logix Express
8908/2 Multani Dnada. Opp. Rangoli Guest House.
Pahargung. 110055.
Tele: 011 32617289.
M- 09999796936.
Contact Person: Mr. Govind.  

& Thanks for recycling.


----------



## gagan007 (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: Where to recycle or Dump your ewaste ??*

very nice initiative. I will surely forward it to all my friends...


----------



## gameranand (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: Where to recycle or Dump your ewaste ??*



			
				d3p5kor said:
			
		

> Thanks for the initiative.
> 
> DELHI
> 
> ...


Thanks for address will go there as soon as I got free.


----------



## d3p (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Where to recycle or Dump your ewaste ??*

Let me know your experience with these people.


----------



## tkin (May 10, 2011)

*Re: Where to recycle or Dump your ewaste ??*

No option in kolkata, damn these half baked efforts.


----------



## d3p (May 10, 2011)

*Re: Where to recycle or Dump your ewaste ??*

How about getting your ewaste shipped to TechShop.in ??

Moreover they are paying INR 125 Voucher for the same. 

I know it will cost you some but not a bang & will keep your environment safe for next generation...


----------



## tkin (May 10, 2011)

*Re: Where to recycle or Dump your ewaste ??*



d3p5kor said:


> How about getting your ewaste shipped to TechShop.in ??
> 
> Moreover they are paying INR 125 Voucher for the same.
> 
> I know it will cost you some but not a bang & will keep your environment safe for next generation...


First they are not paying you any money, just coupons to buy stuff from techshop(which is an already overpriced shop), meaning I have to pay from my pocket to ship these, I'd rather keep them in my home(2 odds and a few broken gadgets).


----------



## asingh (May 10, 2011)

*Re: Where to recycle or Dump your ewaste ??*

Really nice initiative. Will sticky this for a while. 

Awareness.


----------



## bhushanm (May 14, 2011)

IMHO, Quickr.com is a better place to get rid of the e-waste. The problem with Techshop.in is that it is overpriced and has very limited selectionof items to buy. Plus, it gives only Rs.125 coupon in return for the e-waste.

I contacted a scrap dealer and got Rs.750 for all of my e-waste. Also, they come home and collect it. It is a much better incentive for getting rid of the e-waste.


----------



## Vyom (May 14, 2011)

bhushanm said:


> I contacted a scrap dealer and got Rs.750 for all of my e-waste. Also, they come home and collect it. It is a much better incentive for getting rid of the e-waste.



And you call it recycling? 
I seriously doubt, that the person you have sold your scrap, isn't going to make use of those items, in a Eco-friendly way!


----------



## bhushanm (May 15, 2011)

well, i don't see recycling or re-using as very different. also, he did show up at my place carrying an armload of very old keyboards that were definitely broken. he took from me items that were broken and unusable, inclusing a very mutilated HDD that looks like this:

View attachment 4623

but for the sake of argument, what do you consider true recycling?


----------



## tkin (May 15, 2011)

bhushanm said:


> well, i don't see recycling or re-using as very different. also, he did show up at my place carrying an armload of very old keyboards that were definitely broken. he took from me items that were broken and unusable, inclusing a very mutilated HDD that looks like this:
> 
> View attachment 4623
> 
> but for the sake of argument, what do you consider true recycling?


You have a pet elephant? That HDD looks..... god aweful.


----------



## bhushanm (May 15, 2011)

lol...a screwdriver is all it took!


----------



## Vyom (May 15, 2011)

bhushanm said:


> well, i don't see recycling or re-using as very different.



I will have to agree with you on this.



bhushanm said:


> but for the sake of argument, what do you consider true recycling?




Frankly I don't know, what true recycling is, _"maybe extracting every components from it, and using them for different purposes, rather than throwing any component in trash, and all of this process in such a way, that it doesn't harm the environment in any way."_

But, the thing is, such kind of recycling can't be done by an individual, who maybe owns a garbage shop at the end of the street, in a residential area. Believe me, I have seen them, and the pictures in magazine like, digit. And a lot of them, didn't looked to extract them in the process described above.

So, I think, a scrap dealer won't be a good choice to dump our e-waste, rather than, we should let some corporations take care of that, even if we get less incentive. For e.g., dumping Nokia's phone in their own centers, where they provide this facility.

I hope I have explained in a better way.


----------



## bhushanm (May 17, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> I will have to agree with you on this.
> 
> But, the thing is, such kind of recycling can't be done by an individual, who maybe owns a garbage shop at the end of the street, in a residential area. Believe me, I have seen them, and the pictures in magazine like, digit. And a lot of them, didn't looked to extract them in the process described above.



I agree with you on this. I would never give electronic component to a _raddi-wala_ for recycling. That's why I went to Quickr.com. There are listing from people who exclusively deal in electronic/computer components. They, in turn, give it to companies that recycle electronic waste. _Raddi-walas_ are only good for paper, plastic, glass and metal.


----------



## d3p (May 17, 2011)

^^ not only quikr, there are other search providers like sulekha, asklaila who gives such solutions, any way good finding dude...


----------



## The Conqueror (Jun 5, 2011)

bhushanm said:


> I agree with you on this. I would never give electronic component to a _raddi-wala_ for recycling. That's why I went to Quickr.com. There are listing from people who exclusively deal in electronic/computer components. They, in turn, give it to companies that recycle electronic waste. _Raddi-walas_ are only good for paper, plastic, glass and metal.



How do you know if they(online sites which claim to recycle) really "recycle' the waste? They might sell it to scrap-men and make a profit!


----------



## KDroid (Jul 3, 2011)

@The Conqueror



> Simple, we pass it on to the best e-Waste recycler in India- MGA & Associates.


----------



## tkin (Jul 3, 2011)

kunal.d said:


> @The Conqueror


How do we contact them? I mean any forms or sites?


----------



## KDroid (Jul 3, 2011)

TechShop.in - Buy Tech Online Now!!!

was mentioned in the first post itself...


----------



## tkin (Jul 3, 2011)

kunal.d said:


> TechShop.in - Buy Tech Online Now!!!
> 
> was mentioned in the first post itself...


They don't take it from kolkata or other eastern cities


----------



## Faun (Mar 18, 2012)

Another good option for cashback, never tried myself
Exchange your old electronics @ Highest Price - Letsbuy.com


----------



## TheLetterD (May 20, 2012)

*What can I do with e-waste?*

Hello
I have dino-crap loads of stuff I dont wanna use. By 'stuff' I mean a drawer full of* DVDS, Floppy Disks and CDs , 4 Broken headphones of desi brands* which I got free from the dealer every time I got a new PC (Quantum, INTEX, iBal etc.) and* 8-9 headsets of old phones* I havent even seen in a LONG LOOONG time.
And I mean Nokia 6300 , 6600 , Blackberry OS Series 3 old phones.
Also I have *10+ broken el cheapo earphones*.

I read some where about getting super strong magnets from old hard drives on this forum. I dont expect anything of that sort from my e-waste.
So is there any way *I can use them for anything? If not, is there any way I can recycle all that stuff?* I just dont wanna throw it away. So much plastic would KILL the environment around it. Im Kinda eco-friendly you see.


Also I have an* old iPod Touch 2G * and it's Logic Board (probably) got fried. Its Touch screen developed deadpixels and When I got it replaced it worked IF I didnt touch the screen too hard and If I did the it showed a bright white screen and eventually it started doing so permanently. I rebooted 5 times. Nothing.
Is there any way I can use that to make something creative too? 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Flash (Jul 21, 2012)

Good initiative.


----------



## tmanikandan (Aug 14, 2012)

What about recycling of Monitors and Printers ? Any useful links like the above one ?


----------



## avichandana20000 (Dec 14, 2012)

*E-Waste Collection Centres in Bangalore*

E-Waste Recyclers
Eco-Birdd Recycling Company Pvt Ltd
#185, 1st main, 1st Cross, Azeez Sait Industrial Estate
Nayandanahalli, Bangalore 560 039
Tel: (080) 2274-8222
Email: ecobirdd@gmail.com
Website: Eco Birdd Recycling - Total e-waste Management Solutions

EWaRDD & Co.
No.6/1B, 14th Cross Hosur Main Road
Bommanahalli, Bangalore 560 068
Tel: 4149-4826, 98-808-84166
Email: info@ewardd.com
Website: Ewardd - Recyling all Electronic & Electrical Goods

Ash Recyclers
Head Office:
94, Thimmiah Road
Bangalore 560 001
Unit 1:
No 3, KSSIDC Indl Estate
Hoskote, Bangalore 562 114
Tel: (080) 2554-8037
Email: info@ashrecyclers.com, ashrecyclers09@yahoo.in
Website: .::: Ash Recyclers ::. Nothing is wested here ...

New Port Computer Services (India) Private Limited
Office:
No. 79, Industrial Town, Rajajinagar
Bangalore 560 044
Unit:
Shed No.B-29, KSSIDC Industrial Estate,
Bommasandra, Bangalore 560 099
Tel: 96-111-08003
Email: mukund.bs@newportcomputers.com
Website: Newport Computers : IT Asset Recovery Computer Recycling & Disposal Used Computers Refurbished Computer Parts

E-R3 Solutions Pvt. Ltd.
C-430, 1st Cross, Behind Peenya Police Station
1st Stage, Peenya Industrial Area
Peenya, Bangalore 560 058
Tel: (080) 2837-7316, 2837-7318; Manager (Muthukumar): 98-453-96627
Email: support@er3solutions.org
Website: www.er3solutions.org

Tech Logic
#36, PID No 36-139-63, 2nd Main
Ranganathapura, Bangalore 560 079
Tel: (080) 2314-5453
Email: info@e-wasterecyclers.com
Website: Home | E-waste Recyclers

E-Parisara Pvt. Ltd.
Office: 
No. 41/1, B-Type, 3rd Stage
Peenya Industrial Estate
Bangalore 560058
Recycling Facility: 
Plot No. 30 - P3, KIADB, Dabaspet Industrial Area
Bangalore Rural District 562111
Tel: (080) 2836-0902, 2773-5287, 99-801-47680
Email: recycle@ewasteindia.com
Website: Welcome to E-Parisaraa Pvt. Ltd. ::An Enterprise Solution to E-Waste Recycling Technology ::

Surface Chem Finishers
B-41/1, 3rd Stage, Peenya Industrial Estate
Bangalore 560 058
Tel: (080) 2836-0902

Nishanth Technologies
KSSIDC No. B121/A, ITI/Dyavasandra Industrial Estate
Whitefield (ITPL) Road
Mahadevapura Post, Bangalore 560 048
Tel: (080) 4152-3472, 99-860-85970
Email: info@nishanthtechnologies.net
Website: www.nishanthtechnologies.net

SIMS Recycling Solutions
(Trishyiraya Recycling India Private Limited)
Plot No- 315, 8th Cross, 5th Main Road
Peenya Industrial Area
Bangalore 560 058
Tel: 98-450-88967, (080) 2836-1422
Email: Prabitra.Jena@simsmm.com

E-Waste Collection Centres Only (NGOs)
SAAHAS
#431, 8th Cross, Jayanagar 1st Block
Bangalore 560 011
Tell: (080) 4168-9889, 94-820-11883
Email: response@saahas.org
Website: www.saahas.org

Samarthanam Trust for the Disabled
Villa Suchita, 1st Cross, 17th Main, Behind Giri Apartments
J.P. Nagar, 2nd Phase, Bangalore 560 078
Tel: (080) 2658-2570, 94-498-64680 (Parisara)
Email: info@samarthanam.org
Website: Samarthanam Trust for the Disabled

Cerebra Integrated Technologies Limited (To be established)
26/4, A Block, Next to Govt. Soap Factory
Industrial Suburb, Rajajinagar
Bengaluru 560 055
Tel: (080) 2204-6969 Extn: 121, (080) 2204-6984
Fax: (080) 2204-6980
Mob: 98-450-18166



*E-Waste Collection Centres in Pune*

ECO Recycling Limited
Eco House, Near Top Glass Enclave
Bhoipada, Near Range Office
Sativali Road, Vasai (E), Thane
Maharashtra 401 208
Tel: 90-040-92105, (0250) 321-7259
Email: info@ecoreco.com

ECO Recycling Limited 
205, 2nd Floor, Center Point,
Adjacent to Hotel Kohinoor
Andheri Kurla Road,
Andheri (E), Mumbai 400 059
Tel: (022) 4005-2951, 52, 53
Fax: (022) 4005-2954
Email: info@ecoreco.com

Earth Sense Recycle Pvt. Ltd.
A-7, Gala No.1,2 & 3, Ground Floor
Prerana Complex, Anjur Phata
Dapoda Road, Val Village
Bhivandi Tal., Thane District
Maharashtra
Email: earthsensemumbai@yahoo.com, ewastemumbai@earthsense.in

Hi-Tech Recycling India (P) Ltd.
Admin Office:
Office No. 60
Aditya Shagun Mall
NDA-Pashan Road
Bavdhan, Pune 411 021
Tel : (020) 6652-1000
Workshop:
Hi-Tech Recycling India Pvt. Ltd.
Sy.No. 532, Property No. 571
Near Silver Court Hotel
ATP.: Bhugaon, Tal: Mulshi
Dist - Pune
Maharashtra
Tel: (020) 3232-0447
Website: Home :: Hitech-Recycling

SIMS Recycling Solutions
C-4, Row House
Clover Highlands
Off NIBM Road,
Khondwa, Pune
Tel: 87-544-79933, 98-605-99993
Email: sanjay.saxena@simsmm.com
Website: Global Metals Recycling | Scrap Car Recycling | Scrap Metal Sales | Scrap Metal Purchasing | Scrap Metal Prices | Sims Metal Management Global


*E-Waste Collection Centres in Delhi*

Earth Sense Recycle Pvt. Ltd.
Plot No.225, Sector-VI
IMT Manesar, Gurgaon
Haryana 122 051
Email: ewastedelhi@earthsense.in; earthsensedelhi@gmail.com

Greenscape Eco Management Pvt. Ltd.
H-1-472,  Alwar, Rajasthan
Tel: ( 11) 4051-5662
Email: info@greenscape-eco.com

SIMS Recycling Solutions Pvt. Ltd.
(TIC Group India Pvt. Ltd.)
J-2 and J-6, SDF Block-J
Noida Special Economic Zone (NSEZ)
Noida Dadri Road, Noida 201 305
Uttar Pradesh
Tel: (120) 427-9233, 88-006-72244, 97-177-89011
Email: subash.warrier@simsmm.com
Website: Global Metals Recycling | Scrap Car Recycling | Scrap Metal Sales | Scrap Metal Purchasing | Scrap Metal Prices | Sims Metal Management Global, Global leaders in Electronics and IT recycling | Electronics recycling | e-waste recycling | IT asset recovery | IT reuse | Sims Recycling APAC

Attero Recycling Pvt. Ltd.
173, Village Bhagwanpur
Raipur Industrial Area
Roorkee Distt. Haridwar
Uttarakhand
Website: Attero Recycling - an integrated end-to-end electronic waste (e-waste) recycling company
Noida Unit:
B-92 Sector 63 
Noida 201 301
Uttar Pradesh
Tel : (120) 408-7100

Green E-waste Recyclers Pvt. Ltd.
A-5/3, Jhilmil Industrial Area
Shahadara
Delhi - 110095
Email: greenewaste@rediffmail.com
Website: www.greenwr.com

HRA e-waste Pvt. Ltd.
A-59, Second Floor,
Jhilmil Industrial Area
Delhi-110095
E mail: info@ehra.in
Website: HRA eWaste (P) LTD.

*UNFORTUNATELY NOTHING FOR KOLKATA*


----------



## silicon_fusion (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks all for this initiative 
Already posted on my FB account


----------



## theterminator (May 1, 2013)

Only Rs 125. Is there a way to get sell your old working mobile phones/laptops and receive money based on a prefixed price. I dont like negotiating.


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 21, 2013)

there must be something for kolkata too..


----------



## rajnusker (May 21, 2013)

Nice but they are paying too less and that too in the form of a stupid coupon voucher. To get attention they should extend their services to all over India, and also pay more money compared to local scrap dealer.


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 21, 2013)

^^ ofcourse, 
after all nobody gives you money out of their pocket.. 



Spoiler



just figured out..
hindi ki kahavatein hindi mein hi acchi lagti hai..  



Kinda "offtopic" but just wanted to share :

that coupon thingy is just to attract more and more customers to their websites..

some new websites lure customers by "*Apple iPhone 5 at 600 INR*" adverts
you are like : 

what you get after clicking the advert is that actually,

1. it is a lottery.. only a few selected ones will get it(often that will not be disclosed.. so you cant tell if anybody has ever got anything ) and the remaining 'noobs' (read "all") will be gifted "rs 600 vouchers" that can be redeemed only at their #@%#&*#%@# online shops.. 

2. *you need to pay the amount first*

and then the actual play begins..
they charge hardcore prices as their delivery charges and often the minimum free delivery limit (the minimum billing amount above which , the items will be delivered free of cost) is much more than the voucher discount..

i saw one of those adverts a few months ago..
didn't know this thing then and believe me.. there was nothing even around double the voucher amount, so you need to pay more money to redeem the amount already paid.

a very very #$%&@#%*#@&# trick to JAM your hard earned money..


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jul 19, 2013)

@mastercool
you should open a fresh thread where we can share the hoaxes we encountered..


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 19, 2013)

^^ done, 
here :
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/176028-beware-online-hoaxes-frauds-etc.html

share your experiences, and Help ourselves play it safe


----------

